# Unfortunate timing. Another Cirque injury



## TheaterEd (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.lasvegassun.com/blogs/ka...na-artist-injured-after-slipping-wheel-death/

It seems like an accident that one might expect from a stunt called 'wheel of death'.
There were no fatalities and he is expected to return to the show.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the thing about the circus, if the stuff isn't without risk, audiences will get bored. We marvel at others taking risk. Look at the X-games or Nitro Circus. They too are popular because there is the wonder of the performer/athlete being able to accomplish that which seems impossible.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 9, 2013)

I figured most of the acts were IC, while the other performers were employees. If the Wheel of Death performer is an IC then OSHA has no say. The fact remains it is dangerous, it is no different than guys playing sports, the risk is there.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 10, 2013)

My point exactly. There is certain risk that goes along with the circus. There are ways of minimizing the risk, but then there are certain risks that cannot fully be taken away.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 10, 2013)

mstaylor said:


> I figured most of the acts were IC, while the other performers were employees. If the Wheel of Death performer is an IC then OSHA has no say. The fact remains it is dangerous, it is no different than guys playing sports, the risk is there.


Are any of the fixed venue Cirque performers really independent contractors? Doesn't seem possible they could meet that criteria.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 10, 2013)

Many circus acts are hired as an entity, Wheel of Death, Death Ball, elephant acts. Cirque is a little unique in that most do other things in the show so the lines blur quickly. Traditional circuses, even ones like The Big Apple, hire the act as an entity, they carry their own liability and set their own acts. They supply and own all their gear.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 11, 2013)

mstaylor said:


> Many circus acts are hired as an entity, Wheel of Death, Death Ball, elephant acts. Cirque is a little unique in that most do other things in the show so the lines blur quickly. Traditional circuses, even ones like The Big Apple, hire the act as an entity, they carry their own liability and set their own acts. They supply and own all their gear.



Those lines still get blurred really fast. Once you start paying for health insurance and covering the performers for workers compensation I think any claims of being an IC go out the window. I have yet to hear of a circus (or entertainment company for that matter) that doesn't at least provide workers comp. insurance, and almost all I've heard of provide health insurance as well.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm surprised the IRS doesn't step in. IC status is more about taxes and withholding than anything else. From that workmens comp, benefits, OSHA all stem. Google IRS 20 factors independent contractor and figure how a circus performer can meet many of those.


----------

